# Couple of quick comics



## Todeswind

I posted these on a private forum a while ago but I figured you lot would get a kick out of them. They're done with a computer mouse rather than my cintiq so they are a bit below par in terms of art but the jokes are the same. 























Hope you like them.


----------



## Chaosrider

bit hard to read, but funny. +rep


----------

